# Una leggera paranoia manageriale



## Tebe (6 Dicembre 2012)

Sto pensando a Man. Al fatto che sia arrivato praticamente alle mani. Non è lui. Non può essere lui. E'...abberrante. Non ci posso nemmeno pensare che  abbia potuto davvero...Non l'ha fatto certo. Pupillo mi ha detto che si è messo in mezzo e Man stesso lo ha scritto in mail che c'è mancato poco che tirasse una centra ad Avvoltoio. Ma si è fermato.
E avvoltoio sarebbe stato spappolato. Non che sia segaligno ma anche se più giovane di Man..cioè. Man è una bestia. Un pugno e ti sogliola come una mosca sul muro. (...sto facendo pensieri impurissimi..porca troia. vado di francesismi stasera)
Anche il modo che aveva di scrivermi. 
No no. Davvero no. 

cazzo però. Oggi...porca miseria...Lo calmo davvero. Dopo il picco avuto con Avvoltoio (che comunque se le sarebbe meritate tutte perchè è uno schifo d'uomo) lui ha scritto a me. E ha "parlato" con me tutto il pomeriggio.
Piante. :smile:, con poi una scrittura più fluida. 
_Lui_ insomma. Rabbioso certo. Ma. _Lui_. Quello mi da i bacini sulla fronte. Quello che mi ha sdraiata sulla scrivania del suo ufficio mannaro facendomi un cunnilingus degno di ...mmmhhhh. 
Accidenti. 
Sono la vaccinazione antirabbica di Manager.
fa sorridere no?
Il nuovo farmaco Tebina, per i manager mannari.
No. Non mi fa per un cazzo sorridere. Anzi. Mi mette un pò di ansia, anche perchè lo sente che in questi ultimi tempi lo percepisco come qualcuno che non riconosco.
Anche fisicamente.  
Si è sempre mosso fluido, nonostante la "stazza". Potente ma senza quell'effetto arrogante e anche i suoi occhi...
Insomma. Sembra un pò posseduto. Gli sono diventati i lineamenti duri. Si muove rigido. Sembra sempre sull'orlo di un esplosione atomica.
Di quelle che a Bikini erano un cazzo.
Le ultime volte che l'ho visto non ero rilassata. E ok il fatto che abbia chiesto pausa  forse non ha aiutato ma.

Pausa. Eggià. A proposito di pausa.
Non ho preso una decisione univoca su questa pausa. Vado a momenti.
E il fatto che lui sia così "stronzo" aiuta i_l pausa a tempo indeterminato,_ ma poi penso a quando mi dice, dispiaciuto dalla mia espressione stupita e un pò ansiosa al "suo cospetto".
_Io non ti farò mai del male. Mai._
e me lo dice come se si sentisse ferito dalla mia rigidità. dalla mia mancanza di sorrisi creti o flapflap altrettanto creti.
me lo dice fissandomi. Non dolce. Ma duro. 


Ok. la dico tutta.
Ho paura che muoia.
Ho paura che gli venga un altro infarto. E la mia paura è da figlia, non da Tebe che si scopa(va) Man.
Lui ha quattro figli. Di cui due "piccoli"
Io ricordo benissimo mio padre crollare a terra. Avevo poco meno dell'età del terzo figlio di Man.
Ricordo il senso di terrore assoluto di quei momenti.
L'ambulanza. E poi l'ospedale che certo non mi era sconosciuto. Il non sapere se.
L'idea assolutamente inconcepibile che lui morisse.
Per colpa mia. Che lo facevo arrabbiare.
Per poi capire molti anni dopo, che non sarebbe stata colpa mia. Perchè fumava come un turco. Mangiava senza curarsi di nulla. Si incazzava come una mina per ogni stronzata.
Ma se lui fosse morto. Forse non ci sarei arrivata. E avrei, sotto sotto, continuato a pensare che fosse stata colpa mia. Della figlia terribile.
Se lui fosse morto. Non saremmo potuti andare a Venezia insieme.
Se lui fosse morto. Non avrei imparato un sacco di cose. Sulla vita e su me stessa.
E mi avrebbe lasciata con la genitrice e sarei impazzita. Ne sarei stata fagocitata.
Se lui fosse morto.
sarebbe stata una tragedia biblica.

Ecco a cosa sto pensando stasera.
Se Man morisse, sarebbe solo colpa sua. Che non si limita.
Ma ci sono due figli che hanno bisogno più degli altri di lui e  ci deve arrivare.
Ci deve pensare. Non riesco a tollerare che siano la cosa pù importante per lui, perchè si vede, e poi non faccia nulla per limitare i suoi eccessi.
Che sa bene a dove lo portano.
Mi fa incazzare questa cosa. Mi..non lo so. E' un misto di rabbia e paura.

Domani gli scrivo.
Lo devo buttare fuori. Deve leggerlo. Vederlo scritto. E non mi frega una cippa se si incazza e mi mostrizza.

Non voglio che muoia.
Il mio complesso di Elettra oggi ha urlato tutto il giorno.


----------



## Tebe (6 Dicembre 2012)

a quest'ora Man avrà letto la mia mail raptor tebe. O la sta leggendo adesso, che vista l'ora è appena tornato dalla pausa. Che so che ha fatto.



paura fifa


----------

